# Super-Quiz para electrónicos.



## digito (Jun 14, 2013)

SUPER QUIZ ELECTRONICO:


Le voy a dejar unas preguntas para que resuelvan el quiz:


El valor exacto de dos resistencia en paralelo de 150 ohm (2 Cifras) ?

Con que sigla los Inglo-Americanos identifican el Transistor comùn (3 Letras) ?

La corriente que generalmente absorbe un LED comùn esta medido en (2 Letras) ?

Un usadisimo Transistor de potencia 2N30.. (2 Cifras) ?

Transistor a Efecto de Campo "sigla" (3 Letras) ?

* Cuando hayan la Password que piensan sea correcta pueden ingresarla en el pequeño Programa que le voy a dar, si tienen la respuesta correcta van a ver una imagen muy divertida. *

Total tenemos: 12 caracteres. Mucha Suerte.


----------



## digito (Jun 14, 2013)

.... y entonces han resuelto ?? Saludos a Todos.


----------



## malesi (Jun 14, 2013)

Mejor habias puesto una tia licenciada
y no ese c.....o no doy mas pistas que
si no rompo el encanto jejjee


Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 14, 2013)

malesi dijo:


> Mejor habias puesto una tia licenciada
> y no ese c.....o no doy mas pistas que
> si no rompo el encanto jejjee
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, el .... no me causo mucha gracia.

En fin, buen distractor.


----------



## chclau (Jun 14, 2013)

yo tambien soy un...


----------



## digito (Jun 14, 2013)

...espero que la haya gustado, la Proxima vez hare un TEST un poco màs dificil y con puntaje.

Chau a TODOS y que pasen una buena noche (aquì son yà las 20:34).


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 18, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> De acuerdo, el .... no me causo mucha gracia.
> 
> En fin, buen distractor.




A mi como que ya no me gusta la equitaciòn !!!


----------



## digito (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola a Todos, que piensan de unas preguntas de nivel que van de muy a facil a mas dificil con limite de tiempo y puntanje sin "figuras..." una cosa un poco màs seria y de impegno ???

Saludos A Toda la gente de este Foro.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 18, 2013)

interesante

Saludos


----------



## digito (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola a todos los Electronicos del Mundo, le voy a dejar un Programa que le harà un Test sobre lo que sabemos o nos acordamos de la Electronica en General.

Se trata de un Super Quiz 2.0 donde las preguntas son variadas pero tienen que ver con la electronica un poco de ayer y mucho de hoy.

Le voy a dejar una imagen parcial, si no le doy tiempo para el TEST.
Y los archivos correspondientes para descargar.

* He utilizado una libreria particular, por lo que tratandose de un programa portable debe de estar en el mismo 
nivel del ejecutable.

Es posible poner todo dentro de una carpeta y crear un link en el escritorio. *

Espero que le guste y Muchos Saludos a Todos.... Suerte !!!!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 19, 2013)

Facil pero confuso, debes hacerlo tipo multiple choice


----------



## digito (Jun 19, 2013)

Hola como estas la idea era  tambièn crear esa dificultad visiva, chau y.... perdòn con que puntaje lo resolviste ?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 19, 2013)

ta bueno!!!!!


----------



## digito (Jun 20, 2013)

Hola a Todos Espero que hayan pasado un poco de tiempo para distraerse un rato.

Le doy mis saludos y hasta siempre.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

El valor exacto de dos resistencia en paralelo de 150 ohm (2 Cifras) ?
75Ω, pues la ley de ohm dice que para saber el valor de varias resistencias del mismo valor, solo hay que dividir el valor de una resistencia entre todas las conectadas en paralelo

Con que sigla los Inglo-Americanos identifican el Transistor comùn (3 Letras) ?
TUP o TUN, segun yo. Proviene de Transistor Universal NPN y Transistor Universal PNP, pero no, creo es BJT

La corriente que generalmente absorbe un LED comùn esta medido en (2 Letras) ?
miliamperes mA

Un usadisimo Transistor de potencia 2N30.. (2 Cifras) ?
2N3055

Transistor a Efecto de Campo "sigla" (3 Letras) ?
FET

es todo? 
me había emocionado 



			
				domonation dijo:
			
		

> El valor exacto de dos resistencia en paralelo de 150 ohm (2 Cifras) ?
> 75Ω, pues la ley de ohm dice que para saber el valor de varias resistencias del mismo valor, solo hay que dividir el valor de una resistencia entre todas las conectadas en paralelo
> 
> Con que sigla los Inglo-Americanos identifican el Transistor comùn (3 Letras) ?
> ...



Ta' weno


----------

